# Need help with Photoshop glitch



## KingdomBlade (Jul 1, 2008)

I have no idea weather this trhead would go here or not, but It seems the most logical choice here...

Anywho, I keep running into a problem during every Photoshop project I have been doing. After working for so long, when I go to save, it decides it doesn't want to save over that particular project I am working on. It gives me a message simular to this:

_"Cannot save over [project name], it is in use or has been left open"._

I never closed the project, and I generally don't stop working in this time, but it just randomly decides to do this, so I have to do Save As and save it as a different project. I can't delete the old files because they are still considered to be 'in use'.

The thing is, this happens about 5 times for every pic I have, so I end up with a bunch of files that I can't delete or save over. It's really annoying, and I can't figure out what the problem is.

Does anyone have an idea of what's going on? I use Photoshop 6.0, if that helps.


----------



## Unnie (Jul 2, 2008)

I've probably only had that happen to me once during my time with photoshop. You could try to use CCleaner, I find that it helps to fix registry keys and such. It's saved me more than a few times.

http://www.ccleaner.com/

EDIT: I forgot to ask, has this been happening from the beginning/ever since you got it? If CCleaner doesn't work then you might want to uninstall and install again. I find that a bit of a pain in the butt though. You may need to get new photoshop software if yours is bugging out like that.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2008)

Unnie said:


> I've probably only had that happen to me once during my time with photoshop. You could try to use CCleaner, I find that it helps to fix registry keys and such. It's saved me more than a few times.
> 
> http://www.ccleaner.com/


 
Alright, I've installed and run that program, but I won't know if it really helped or not until whenever I start my next art project (Probablly next week do to vacation :/ ). So here's hoping, eh?



> EDIT: I forgot to ask, has this been happening from the beginning/ever since you got it? If CCleaner doesn't work then you might want to uninstall and install again. I find that a bit of a pain in the butt though. You may need to get new photoshop software if yours is bugging out like that.


 
I'm pretty sure It hasn't been doing that since I got it, but I couldn't tell you exactly how long it has been doing it either. I just finally got tired enough of it to ask about it.

And man, I'd hate a re-install...

Well, I'll post here again when I get results either way. Thanks!


----------



## Unnie (Jul 11, 2008)

No problem, I'm glad I could help! 

I really hope it works ;_;


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2008)

Another program is locking access to the file temporarily.  Photoshop iirc does not lock file access when it is working, therefore it must be something else running on your computer.  Make sure the file isn't selected in an Explorer process (the thumbnailer sometimes can get stuck in a locked access mode) and be sure to disable the virus protection for your artwork folder, because occasional scans can lock files too.


----------

